# re-drilling rims



## mk3jetta12690 (Jul 9, 2006)

how many people run re-drilled bolt pattern on their rims if so how safe is it and is there any limits to it or can i drive it like i would with the factory bolt pattern


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it's more common then you might think. i know of quite a few locals alone who have redrills. if properly done, they are just as secure as any factory drill job.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*

not a good idea


----------



## slitch (May 27, 2008)

not something I would suggest but possible


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well, the way i've always seen it, if a machine whop is willing to do the work, and put their name and reputation on the line, there has to be a reason. the last thing a machine shop wants is a customers wheel flying off his car after they did the work. so, if there is concerns ahead of time, and decent shop will not do the work. period.
of course, there are a million different factors to take into account before the redrill. if your dual drilling (just adding more holes), you might run into problems. but, if there is concern, you can fill and redrill. it also depends on the wheel material your drilling. cast wheels are not nearly as strong as a forged wheel (like a BBS RS for instance).


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*

fill and drill as in weld up the old holes thats also tuff b/c most of the time the tig torches cant get all the way into the old holes that he wants filled best thing to do is sell the wheels and buy different ones or buy an adapter/spacer to fit the wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: re-drilling rims (mk3jetta12690)*

It all depends on how far of a bolt pattern change you are trying to accomplish. If you are changing from 5x114 to 5x112 or 5x120 to 5x120.65 then it will be fine because most machine shop will insert steel inserts onto your wheels for support. Typically a large insert can accommodate a maximum of 5mm change, anything large then that would consider unsafe. Fill and redrill is not a good solution as it will greatly weaken the center hub strength.


----------



## mk3jetta12690 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: re-drilling rims ([email protected])*

the rims i have are bbs rims the sorta look like the rs' the bolt pattern on them is 5x114.3 i want to get the redrilled or filled and drilled to 5x100


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: re-drilling rims (mk3jetta12690)*

thats is too far of a move..... you will end up with a figure 8 on each lug hole plus even with the largest insert it will be dangerous. Half of the insert will make contact with the aluminum but the other half will be sitting in the air.


----------



## RatCityBowlers (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: re-drilling rims ([email protected])*

i have 5x100 fill and drills on my rs's. so far no problems.


----------

